# Schmale Messwandler benötigt



## Semo (1 Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit, 

ich hab zurzeit nen kleineres Problem. 
Wir müssen bei unserem aktuellen Projekt mal wieder nen Multifunktionsmessgerät, alla Siemens SENTRON PAC3200 oder Frako EMA1101 einsetzten. Nichts neues an sich...

Nur das es im Einspeisepfad grad n bisserl eng wird.
Als Hauptschalter wird einer aus der NZM2- Reihe von Moeller eingesetzt, darüber sitzt nen 3 Phasenschienensystem...
Aufs lammelierte Kupfer (1x 11x10mm und 1x 18x12mm Aussmaße) müssen jetzt die Messwandler.
Und da wirds knapp, der schmalste den ich finden konnte ist von MBS, dieser hier: http://www.stromwandler.de/mbs/download/pdf/ask/ask_205_3_op.pdf

Wie man in der gewischten Zeichnung erkennen kann, hab ich beim 11x10mm Kupfer grad mal 48mm zwischen den beiden äußeren Leitern.
Beim 18x12mm, dürftens nur 34mm sein...

Kennt jemand noch schmalere Messwandler, durch welche das Kupfer noch passt?

Primärseitig wären erforderlich 200A/300A, Sekundär je 5A, Klasse und Messgenauigkeit erst mal Wurst!


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2010)

es gibt auch flexible messwandler, allerdings kenne ich diese bisher nur aus dem mobilen messgeräteeinsatz, allerdings geben diese eine definierte spannung aus, die man mit einem geeigneten wandler in ein 4..20mA signal umsetzen kann... habe ich so in einem mobilen langzeitaufzeichnungsmessgerät umgesetzt...


----------



## Semo (1 Februar 2010)

Ich glaub zwar nicht das sich das in diesem Fall einsetzen lässt - Vorgabe ist ein Multifunktionsmessgerät EMA1101 (oder Baugleich) - aber ich hab mir das erstmal weggespeichert...


----------



## Blockmove (1 Februar 2010)

Blod gefragt: Kannst du nicht unterm Hauptschalter (Zuleitung) die Wandler montieren?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Semo (2 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Blod gefragt: Kannst du nicht unterm Hauptschalter (Zuleitung) die Wandler montieren?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Sollte zwar eigendlich vermieden werden, da uns die Zeit wegrennt, wirds nu aber genau so umgesetzt. 
Die Wandler werden halt erst bestellt, wenn wir die Daten unserer Zuleitung kriegen. Das verlegen selbiger wurde wohl noch nicht beauftragt... *ROFL*


----------

